# **Dove Hunt in Griffin**(30 min south ATL)



## Farmbird (Aug 5, 2013)

This will be the third annual hunt. Last year there were plenty of birds and this year the fields have been expanded. 20ish acres with sunflowers, millet, and sorghum. Power line. Lunch will be served. Draw for spots. $100 per gun. Children hunt free in the same blind with adult. PM me or call Kerry at 404-925-5164. Spots going quick by the day.


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 5, 2013)

Date(s)?


----------



## Farmbird (Aug 5, 2013)

Opening day. We might have a second hunt depending on the birds. There will be a discount if you come to the first hunt and we do another. There is TONS of seed this year so if they cooperate, we should have plenty of birds.


----------



## 8pointduck (Aug 5, 2013)

A20ish acre field at 100 a gun? OK


----------



## Farmbird (Aug 5, 2013)

8pointduck said:


> A20ish acre field at 100 a gun? OK



We had a great hunt last year and the price is right in line with surrounding areas. The total acreage planted is close to 30 acres with the surrounding 150 acres being farmed for hay. Hope you can make it.


----------



## macdog82881 (Aug 6, 2013)

How many total people will there be?
Birds killed last year ?
How far apart are spots?


----------



## Farmbird (Aug 6, 2013)

macdog82881 said:


> How many total people will there be?
> Birds killed last year ?
> How far apart are spots?



30 blinds spread over the 25-30acre planted fields. Surrounding fields are cut for hay so plenty of room.

Not sure how many were killed last year. I know limits were filled and everyone at least shot at their limit. 

Spacing? About 1 person per acre. Everyone will draw forspots that will be flagged ahead of time.


----------



## macdog82881 (Aug 13, 2013)

Where in griffin is it located? Want to look it up on google earth!


----------



## Farmbird (Aug 13, 2013)

North Griffin off of Birdie Rd. At the Southwest corner of the 4 way stop.


----------



## bryanvernon (Aug 13, 2013)

Intersection of birdie rd and patterson rd?


----------



## Farmbird (Aug 13, 2013)

I believe it's at the corner of Steel Rd and Birdie.


----------



## Farmbird (Aug 13, 2013)

1913 Birdie RD, Griffin


----------



## Farmbird (Aug 14, 2013)

Went out yesterday and saw what appeared to be a couple hundred birds between the two fields. Groups of ten and twenty made it tough to count. I'm going to try my wife's camera this afternoon hoping it's fast enough to catch them flying.Regardless, it's looking good. We will wait the week before opening day to mow the rest. The rain doesn't appear to be bothering them.


----------



## Farmbird (Aug 16, 2013)

Field is full. We decided to stop at 28 blinds. I will update with bird situation. If it rains, the hunt will probably be postponed. A few days ago we were seeing good groups coming in and we won't cut the fields again until within a week of the hunt to avoid seed rot. If it ever dries out, we will burn the millet stalks and harrow. Hopefully everyone's fields will dodge all this rain!


----------



## squirrel867 (Aug 18, 2013)

Do u still have openings


----------



## yellowfin (Aug 21, 2013)

I live right down the street, PM me if you do a second hunt sometime.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Aug 22, 2013)

Good luck. Hope you have a great hunt. Let me know if you have a second shoot. Db


----------



## Farmbird (Aug 23, 2013)

Birds are looking great. I hesitate making these updates because I know how doves can be here one month, and gone the next. Last year we had a hot area of the field that got lots of shooting. This year the birds are coming from everywhere and in large groups so every blind should get some great shooting. We are still spacing the cutting to help keep them in here. Thank you for all the interest and I will definitely PM anyone who wants to hit the second hunt if we do one. We will stop the first shoot at 7pm to help.


----------



## Farmbird (Sep 3, 2013)

We are still seeing good numbers. Some of the field was burned last week. I did learn that low pressure systems affect birds. Apparently they follow high pressure systems? So we were told. Interesting. I need to make a correction too. We talked about stopping the shoot at 7. This idea has been thrown out. We wowanted to give the field a rest if many people wanted to do a second shoot and we had plenty of birds. We will shoot until legal day light is gone and anyone that limits out will be expected to pack up. Hopefully we will have enough reason to do a second shoot. Everything that could be done has been done so hopefully they stay in here and the high pressure comes in. Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## mckeirish (Sep 6, 2013)

Farmbird, is this hunt full?  Looking for 1 spot.


----------



## macdog82881 (Sep 8, 2013)

Almost got in this one how did it turn out


----------



## Farmbird (Sep 8, 2013)

We had a good amount of birds in our south field and the South end end of our north field. Limits were taken. It was frusterating not seeing the birds spread out over both fields. I felt bad for those north guys. Every day they have been coming on over both fields but Saturday they were concentrated on one area. Sucks but that's Georgia dove hunting. We will watch the fields this week and possibly shoot that back field next weekend. Hopefully most everybody had a good time.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Sep 11, 2013)

yall hunting this weekend. let me know interested for a sat shoot.

pm details


----------



## Farmbird (Sep 12, 2013)

The plan right now is to call all the guys that hunted with us last weekend and open the field up to them again this weekend. We will only hunt the south field so spots will be limited. I will post again, hopefully tonight, if he is opening it up to anyone else. The birds still look great on the south field and the weather looks good for this weekend.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Sep 12, 2013)

I am interested as well.  Please pm me if a spot becomes available.  Thanks.


----------



## Farmbird (Sep 12, 2013)

PM's sent. We will have a second shoot on Saturday. The south field will open at 3pm. The cost will be $50. Call Kerry at 404-925-5164. Birds still look good.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Sep 12, 2013)

do you have one additional spot?


----------



## Duramax (Sep 13, 2013)

Chad, I am glad ya'll had a good turn out.  Glad to see limits filled as well.


----------



## Farmbird (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey Birdmanz call Kerry at the number above. I have no idea how many spots are left.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you Farmbird.


----------

